# Identify year case



## antiquecase (Aug 3, 2014)

http://images.craigslist.org/00F0F_gzK8muYser5_600x450.jpg What year case is this, I have a 300 series with the diesel and is missing the model-serial tag. Mine has black block case stickers on both sides. Has a one piece instrument panel. Looks a lot like my 1964 case ck530 Thanks Gordy


----------

